# Does anyone know of decals for an F-15E 92-0364 in 72nd?



## Lancaster630 (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi Folks,

Sorry this is not a WW2 model but I believe that this is the last USAF F-15E I will now see in person in the air and would rather like to model it, I have done some searching around and cannot find anything so thought I would ask if anyone here knew if there were either decals available and hiding from me or even if they are planned?

Kind Regards

Christopher

The jet in question appearing at the Duxford American Air Day this year - sorry for poor photos it rather caught me (us all) off guard!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2022)

Donivanp
might know.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 22, 2022)

No I’ve not seen any for this one. Reid Air (Speed Hunter Graphics) has done a couple but not this one. Maybe two bobs but don’t recall it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 22, 2022)

It’s a Lakenheath bird, searched everything I could and couldn’t find anything on it. I don’t recall anything for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2022)

IMHO that's too "fresh" event. I would wait to the upcoming year. It's very likely the decal set may come at the mid of it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 23, 2022)

When Oregon ANG 73FW did theirs I had a set special made, spent $80 on one offs. Eight months later Revell released their F-15C in the box with those markings, then GW did the same! California ANG 144th Wing did their bird and the decals came out pretty shortly! Now special paint scheme are covered faster and faster, I was going to ask when you saw it? May pop out pretty soon! LN birds don’t have a lot of AM but they are showing up more and more. Furball and Bulleyes both have sets.


----------



## DisplacedTex (Dec 26, 2022)

It won't be long. There is a set of downloadable skins for use in Microsoft Flight Sim. Decals shouldn't be far behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lancaster630 (Yesterday at 6:31 PM)

Thank you all, I shall sit tight then!


----------



## Donivanp (Yesterday at 6:32 PM)

What unit


----------



## fubar57 (Yesterday at 6:36 PM)

McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle/92-0364/492nd Fighter Squadron/48th Fighter Wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

